# The non-descriptive front end mystery rattle



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Its poss.... if the end link is loose or broken you would experience this. When does it specifically happen?


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

The end links are brand new I replaced them about a month ago. I checked the end links and they are tight. 
Generally I hear the noise at low speed, below 30 MPH. On real flat surfaces it doesn't make any noise, but as soon as the surface becomes remotely uneven I can hear the noise.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Upper mounts on your coilovers? Its about the only thing I can think of.


----------



## Cass23VSU4 (Mar 13, 2014)

I think the knocking/rattling at low speeds and starts/stops was the upper strut mounts on the earlier models. I can say the slight noise I had is officially gone now thanks to the Whiteline lower control arm bushings. I also have the Whiteline (cut-to-length) front end links, #23255.

When my car did make the noise I figured it was the weak OEM suspension considering I had the dreaded "chevy lean" on the driver's side. Maybe try getting an alignment and see if they'll let you or at least a ballast that equals your weight & normal carry load are in the vehicle while it's being done.


----------

